# Tasques manuals



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tinc la frase següent:

"No person shall in an urban area, elsewhere than in a Native area, employ any Native on skilled work"

Què us sembla "tasques manuals" per a "skilled work"? És que estic tan espessa que I don't trust myself today...


----------



## LazyRach

I don't think that tasques manuals gets across the idea of "skilled".  You may need especialitzat or another adjective like that.

Rachel


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tinc la frase següent:
> 
> "No person shall in an urban area, elsewhere than in a Native area, employ any Native on skilled work"
> 
> Què us sembla "tasques manuals" per a "skilled work"? És que estic tan espessa que I don't trust myself today...



I think "skilled work" might be "feina professional", since in Catalan occupations such as a plumber and an electrician are considered to form part of "formació professional".

Remember that in English, "professions" are generally jobs that require a university degree.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi both Lou and Rachel,

the thing is that the text refers to blacks in South Africa in the fifties doing manual work... That's why I thought of "tasques/feines manuals".


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi both Lou and Rachel,
> 
> the thing is that the text refers to blacks in South Africa in the fifties doing manual work... That's why I thought of "tasques/feines manuals".



Then the text and the quote are at variance. It would seem more logical to me that blacks weren't allowed to do jobs that required special skills, and were limited to doing unskilled, manual labor. The point being that the authorities didn't want blacks advancing socially or economically.

But "skilled work" is always opposed to "unskilled work" and, at least popularly speaking, "manual labor" is a synonym for "unskilled work".


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> "No person shall in an urban area, elsewhere than in a Native area, employ any Native on skilled work"



Hola,

Però ja és això que diuen en Lou i la Rachel, no? La frase diu que "no person shall employ any Native on skilled work"... o ho entenc malament? Per tant, els reserven les "unskilled work", o sigui, faran les feines manuals, res de feines qualificades... "feines qualificades" hi aniria bé, potser?


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb la Betulina. En l'àmbit de l'economia i la sociologia, etc. s'utilitza "treballadors (no) qualificats", l'únic dubte que tinc és si "feines (no) qualificades" és correcte tècnicament, ja que el que està qualificat o no és el treballador i no la feina, però diria que és una expressió bastant corrent.


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> Estic d'acord amb la Betulina. En l'àmbit de l'economia i la sociologia, etc. s'utilitza "treballadors (no) qualificats", l'únic dubte que tinc és si "feines (no) qualificades" és correcte tècnicament, ja que el que està qualificat o no és el treballador i no la feina, però diria que és una expressió bastant corrent.


 
En efecte, es fa servir molt _feines no qualificades _per referir-se a aquelles que no precisen especials condicions de formació, tret de la formació mínima sectorial. Idem amb les que si.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi guys and many thanks for your ideas. But I am still so confused! Have a look at this:

"(2) The provisions of sub-section (1) shall not apply in respect of *skilled work* performed on a farm exclusively for farming purposes".



És lògic que m'hagi embolicat o és que avui estic espessa??? 

Would you consider farm work skilled work? I know that farm work requires a lot of knowledge and techniques*; however, it's been quite misregarded throughout the centuries and here we are talking about blacks in South Africa performing it... Goodness! Am I lost!

* I can't help transcribing this: 

Sovint en la frase d’un pagès hi ha més substància i més profunditat que en papers universitaris pedantescos d’un avorriment oceànic i definitiu. 

It's J. Pla, of course...


----------



## Tige

Jo crec que feina qualificada i no qualificada són conceptes molt actuals, que potser no corresponen al moment del text. Estava pensant que igual pots fer servir "oficis", que a vegades es diu referit a fusteria, ferreria i tot això... Requereixen entrenament i habilitat i són manuals al mateix temps.
Crec que et pot quedar bé al primer fragment, però no sé si serveix per al tema de la granja... 
En fi... són idees...


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi guys and many thanks for your ideas. But I am still so confused! Have a look at this:
> 
> "(2) The provisions of sub-section (1) shall not apply in respect of *skilled work* performed on a farm exclusively for farming purposes".
> 
> 
> 
> És lògic que m'hagi embolicat o és que avui estic espessa???
> 
> Would you consider farm work skilled work? I know that farm work requires a lot of knowledge and techniques*; however, it's been quite misregarded throughout the centuries and here we are talking about blacks in South Africa performing it... Goodness! Am I lost!



Much of farm work I would consider skilled; animal husbandry; maintaining farm equipment; planting, raising and selling crops, etc. On the other hand, there is a lot of unskilled work on farms as well. Again, it seems from your text that there are certain jobs the authorities don't want non-white people doing, which is perfectly logical in a racist society.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Many thanks, Lou i tothom, I'll go through the whole thing again see if I can make sense out of it! It's such a a baroque text...


----------

